# Amare enjoyed Olympics



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Amare enjoed Olympics*

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_040923.html

_Stoudemire Enjoyed Olympics

He played hardly at all. His team is viewed as a failure for merely winning the bronze medal. 

And yet, Amare Stoudemire describes his Olympic basketball experience as positive. 

"All in all, it was fun," says Stoudemire, who is back at work, taking part in the Suns’ informal scrimmages. 

Stoudemire got to see new countries such as Greece, Germany, Serbia and Turkey. And though he sat the bench, he still learned, saying coach Larry Brown worked extensively with him after practices. 

"He gave me 45 minutes of his time after practices. Working out with him was the highlight of the Olympics." 

It’s no surprise Stoudemire didn’t get much time. 

Brown seldom plays young players. And Stoudemire pointed out that LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony and himself probably were the youngest players ever on the Olympic team. 

With this in mind, wouldn’t the team have been better off with more experienced role players and fewer young "big-name" young players such as Stoudemire? 

"I wouldn’t necessarily say that," said the 21-year-old, admitting he’s not the most neutral observer on this key question. 

"That would disqualify me from the Olympics." 
_

Take notes Carmelo.

Love the fac that he worked almost an hour after every practice with Larry Brown.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He'll be going next time


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm glad to hear LB gave him the extra work and Amare enjoyed the experience. I hope LB worked with Amare on his man defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's good to hear. Hopefully him, LBJ, and Wade all go back next time. That should be our core.


----------

